# Сон на животе - воздействие на позвоночник



## unxlr (18 Мар 2010)

Доброго времени суток, господа!
Искал поиском по форуму и нашел только упоминание вскользь в теме про предупреждение болей в позвоночнике о сне на животе, в контексте здоровья позвоночника.
Но там как-то смазано, что на животе спать "не получится", и не понятно, "не получится и не надо", или "не получится, а надо бы".

Почитал, что пишут по этому поводу в интернете, в целом мнения разные.
Вот и интересно было бы послушать мнение опытных людей - полезно это или вредно для позвоночника - спать на животе.
У меня самого пока что тьфу-тьфу, с позвоночником все в порядке (немного иногда в крестце как бы "затекает" и "потягивает", когда длительное время сидишь в неудобной позе, но потом достаточно быстро "расхаживается" или "разлеживается"), но озаботился предотвращением возможных осложнений и, вообще, профилактикой.
Посему, вот такой вопрос. Не обессудьте, просветите неопытного.


----------



## WB70 (12 Июл 2010)

*Сон на животе-воздействие на позвоночник*

Смотря сколько лет. Чем больше, тем чаще переворачиваемся.


----------



## Osteoropat (31 Окт 2010)

Просто лежать на животе помоему полезно а спать не знаю.Когда лежишь на животе голову поворачиваешь на бок чтобы лежать было удобнее а шея от такого положения устает со временем,да и грудина с непривычки наверное тоже.


----------

